# Remember our skittish pony that we got last year



## garyo (Mar 3, 2009)

Just a little over a week after having major oral surgery Diesel made us very proud in Marianna. The spooky pony has transformed into the sweet gentle guy seen nuzzling Gary here.











He was good for Gary in his halter classes while Gary learned from the judges what to do






And except for a little problem backing (we think his mouth was hurting by that point) he did great in driving too.


----------



## Keri (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeah!!!! Congrats!!!! Its fun to see transformations in horses. Keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## disneyhorse (Mar 3, 2009)

He's looking great! Keep up the good work!

Andrea


----------



## crponies (Mar 4, 2009)

What a handsome pony! I'm so glad you have been able to make such great progress with him.


----------



## muffntuf (Mar 4, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Amoreminiatures (Mar 4, 2009)

Congratulations!!



What a nice feeling





Janice Silvio

Amore' Miniatures & Shetlands


----------



## fancyappy (Mar 4, 2009)

It is heartwarming to see the challenging horses blossom. He looks terrfic. Congrats


----------



## hairicane (Mar 16, 2009)

Yea!!! Go Diesel, congrats!!!!


----------



## Karen S (Mar 17, 2009)

Congrats! Keep up the good work.

Karen


----------

